# Jointer Sled Jig For Planer-Fine Woodworking



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
In my copy of Fine Woodworking magazine issue 175 - 2005 it has an article on making a jointer sleg jig to use with the DeWalt 733 planer, I have a 733. There is also an online video on using the jig. 
A Planer Sled for Milling Lumber - Fine Woodworking Video

Has anyone made this jig or modified the design, how did they get on using it?


----------



## Mking1 (Sep 18, 2012)

*modified the design*

Yes I made the planer jig but instead of making the leveling beams, wedges and such I just make some short (about 1-inch long) wedges to shim up the board around the edges to take out any rocking. It is also only about 5-foot long. Works great and took very little time to construct.
mk


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Great idea. I'm going to have to give that a try. My jointer is only 6" so it will come in real handy for a lot of wider stock.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Mking1 said:


> Yes I made the planer jig but instead of making the leveling beams, wedges and such I just make some short (about 1-inch long) wedges to shim up the board around the edges to take out any rocking. It is also only about 5-foot long. Works great and took very little time to construct.
> mk


OK thanks.


----------

